# der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)



## D4rksoldier (31. Oktober 2005)

*der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

Hallo,
ich habe den Patch 3 für der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen installiert doch jetzt lässt sich das Spiel nicht mehr starten.  
die Fehlermeldubg hei?t Bitte legen sie die Spiel CD von der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen ein.

Helft mir Bitte!!!


----------



## bsekranker (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				D4rksoldier am 31.10.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe den Patch 3 für der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen installiert doch jetzt lässt sich das Spiel nicht mehr starten.
> die Fehlermeldubg hei?t Bitte legen sie die Spiel CD von der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen ein.
> 
> Helft mir Bitte!!!


Du hast nicht zufällig die Version von der PCG-DVD? 
Da steht nämlich nicht umsonst: "Bei Verwendung von Updates, Add-Ons, Mods, etc. aus dem Internet besteht kein Anspruch auf Funktionsfähigkeit dieser Software."


----------



## D4rksoldier (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

.

Helft mir Bitte!!! [/quote]
Du hast nicht zufällig die Version von der PCG-DVD? 
Da steht nämlich nicht umsonst: "Bei Verwendung von Updates, Add-Ons, Mods, etc. aus dem Internet besteht kein Anspruch auf Funktionsfähigkeit dieser Software."  [/quote]


ups kannich das nicht doch irgendwie hinbekommen das it nämlich doof wenn ich die leichen nicht ausplündern kann


----------



## bsekranker (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				D4rksoldier am 31.10.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ups kannich das nicht doch irgendwie hinbekommen das it nämlich doof wenn ich die leichen nicht ausplündern kann


Normalerweise kann man Heft-Versionen nicht patchen, da sie speziell für die PCG-DVD angepasst wurden.


----------



## boborasta (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				bsekranker am 31.10.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> D4rksoldier am 31.10.2005 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, hab das gleiche Problem, ich kann nix aufnehmen, was besiegte Gegner hinterlassen haben. Somit ist das Spiel vermutlich nicht lösbar... und falls die PC Games-Version des Spieles nicht zu patchen ist, dann frag ich mich, warum die den Müll überhaupt auf ihre DVD packen... und wieder mal fühlt man sich als Kunde, der ver****t wird und der kein Support bekommt... wie auch bei Gothic II und Arc Arcanum... echt traurig...


----------



## Lethalizer (1. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Foren-Regeln hier, aber auch auf die Gefahr hin, gebannt zu werden gebe ich hier eine Problemlösung an, weil mich das einfach nur nervt das man nicht funktionierenden Müll auf die DVD gebrannt bekommt.

Benutzt nach dem Anwenden des Patches einfach einen NO-CD Crack oder einen Backup CD Crack, das hat zumindest mir geholfen. Damit ist dann der Kopierschutz deaktiviert und die DVD wird erkannt.

Falls das gegen den "Anstand" hier verstößt, sollten die Mods sich wenigstens ne bessere Lösung einfallen lassen als diesen Post einfach zu löschen ohne Alternativen anzubieten.


----------



## addi81 (1. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Lethalizer am 01.11.2005 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Benutzt nach dem Anwenden des Patches einfach einen NO-CD Crack oder einen Backup CD Crack, das hat zumindest mir geholfen. Damit ist dann der Kopierschutz deaktiviert und die DVD wird erkannt.
> 
> Falls das gegen den "Anstand" hier verstößt, sollten die Mods sich wenigstens ne bessere Lösung einfallen lassen als diesen Post einfach zu löschen ohne Alternativen anzubieten.



sollte eigentlich nicht gegen den anstand verstoßen da ja die pcg selbst cracks für updates einsetzt (siehe patchpaket für civ3 & conquests ...) aber um auf nr. sicher zu gehen solltet ihr evtl. mal direkt beim support anfragen ob nicht auch für tdeb ein solches patchpaket in arbeit ist.


----------



## der-jan (1. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				addi81 am 01.11.2005 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Lethalizer am 01.11.2005 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




computec crackt nichts selbst noch verwenden die cracks
sie bekommen von dem hersteller/publisher versionen ohne cd abfrage, wenn das von denen selbst kommt kann man das ja nicht cracken nennen


----------



## addi81 (4. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				der-jan am 01.11.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> computec crackt nichts selbst noch verwenden die cracks
> sie bekommen von dem hersteller/publisher versionen ohne cd abfrage, wenn das von denen selbst kommt kann man das ja nicht cracken nennen



Du solltest aufmerksamer lesen habe ich den Anschein 

Wo war da bitteschön die Rede davon das die PCG'ler die Spiele selbst cracken würden?


> da ja die pcg selbst cracks für updates einsetzt


... also hier nicht 

Falls du das hier mit "cracken" verwechselt haben solltest:


> evtl. mal direkt beim support anfragen ob nicht auch für tdeb ein solches patchpaket in arbeit ist.


 Das bezieht sich auf das fertigschnüren eines Alles-in-einem-Klick-Paket-für-PC-N00bs (also Patch + Crack + Supertoller-Installer) und nicht etwa auf das selbstcracken von Spiele-KS's (obwohl ich diese Fähigkeit einigen PCG'lern durchaus zutrauen würde  )...

Und was das "nicht verwenden von Cracks" angeht, da hast du natürlich Recht... sie bekommen sie nur vom Rechteinhaber des Spiels (oO schon wieder recht  ) und verwenden sie indem sie sie ihren Kunden via Patchpaket zur Verfügung stellen (entweder automatisiert oder mit Anleitung zur korrekten Anwendung), natürlich auch ohne diese vorher bei evtl. Vorabtests zu "verwenden" .. wer will denn auch immer auf Nr. sicher gehen stimmts? Risiko bringt ja schließlich Freude inst Leben und Bewegung in das leere Forum  ).


----------



## der-jan (4. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

hallo addi
mir ging es nur darum aufzuzeigen, das pcg nichts mit "cracks" zu tun hat, das wort falsch ist, cracken ist ja aufbrechen, rumstörbern wo denn die cd abfrage sein könnte und die passagen löschen/umschreiben, ein rechteinhaber bricht nix auf, wenn der die cd abfrage entfernt ist das kein cracken, darum gings mir 
crack wäre eine umgeschriebene exe entweder von einem selbst (computec) oder von dritter (wenn computec sich ne exe "googled" hätte)

computec verwendet nur vom rechteinhaber veränderte exen, setzt also keine cracks ein

aber zum eigentlichen problem, das liegt nicht so sehr bei computec sondern eher bei atari, die supporten halt nicht die deutsche version den spieles (darum auch nicht die pyramiden version) sondern halt nur die englische version (die es ja auch hier im handel gab, vielleicht hätte computec die englische version als vollversion nehmen sollen, nur dann hätten wieder viele gemosert, puh englisch, wir sind deutsche...)


----------



## callandor (4. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

falsch!

öffnet mal den patch den die pcgames später anbot mit einem hexeditor und ihr werdet feststellen, dass sich die ein oder andere cracker gruppe verewigt hat.

habe es übrigens auch mit dem nocd crack bei tempel of e. evil versucht.
bei mir haut es leider nicht hin


----------



## addi81 (5. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

@der-jan: 
Ich weiss, flaming gehört nicht zum guten Ton und normalerweise versuche ich mir soetwas auch zu verkneifen aber du nervst, du hast keine Ahnung was ein crack ist wenn du dich auf eine wörtliche (nicht fachspezifische) Übersetzung berufst und mit dir diskutiere ich nicht mehr, lese erstmal ein Buch (von mir aus auch ein Tut) über Reverse-Engineering oder wenigstens dein Windoof Handbuch, verdammt nochmal lese wenigstens die Posts die du beantwortest und vor allem versuche wenigstens den Sinn der selbigen zu erahnen (verstehen ist wohl noch zu früh für dich) dann reden wir evtl. irgendwann mal weiter... Leute gibts naie naie naie...
@irgendenenadmin: Wir sind eh schon am Thema vorbei, macht den Müll bloß dicht


----------



## firewalker2k (5. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				callandor am 04.11.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> falsch!
> 
> öffnet mal den patch den die pcgames später anbot mit einem hexeditor und ihr werdet feststellen, dass sich die ein oder andere cracker gruppe verewigt hat.



Von welchem Patch nun? Kannste vlt. ne Pic machen?


----------



## addi81 (5. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

Sorry war grad am editen als firewalker seinen post machte deswegen die unordnung 

@Der-Jan: Um überhaupt zu erahnen wie dumm du bist, schau mal in meinen Post in diesem Thread und danach steck deinen Kopf in deinen 



Spoiler



reingelegt


 um zu sehen obs Licht noch brennt 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=4030073&page=5

@firewalker2k: guckst du hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=401682


----------



## Rosini (5. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				bsekranker am 31.10.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> D4rksoldier am 31.10.2005 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



afaik sind doch Heft-Versionen bereits auf dem aktuellsten Stand - oder verwechsel ich da wat? :o


----------



## der-jan (5. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Rosini am 05.11.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> afaik sind doch Heft-Versionen bereits auf dem aktuellsten Stand - oder verwechsel ich da wat? :o



ja du verwechselst das heft, auf dem neusten stand sind meist die vollversionen von gs, powerplay, screenfun, cbs...
bei pcg ist es leider oft nicht der fall, denk mal an empire earth, arcanum, swat3, throne of darkness, civ3


----------



## Rosini (5. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				der-jan am 05.11.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 05.11.2005 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## zaan (6. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

Äh???bei mir iss die PC-Games version nichtmal in deutsch obwohl gross angekündigt!weiss einer abhilfe?


----------



## Solon25 (6. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				zaan am 06.11.2005 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh???bei mir iss die PC-Games version nichtmal in deutsch obwohl gross angekündigt!weiss einer abhilfe?


Hast Du etwa den englischen Patch drüber gebügelt und das Spiel "anderweitig" zum laufen gebracht    Gab einen Fan Patch der das Spiel wieder eindeutscht. Links zu den patches findest Du _hier_ ganz unten.


----------



## zaan (6. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

yo danke,mit den patches isses jetz deutsch usw.


----------



## Barbierossa (8. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

So wie ich es kapiere, muß man, um die Patches und Fanpatches zu installieren, auch einen No-CD-Crack benutzen, stimmt das?   Wenn ja - wo bekomme ich den her? Als D&D-Fan habe ich mir die PCGames nur wegen dieser Vollversion gekauft und möchte das Spiel nun auch gerne mal durchzocken.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (8. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Barbierossa am 08.11.2005 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich es kapiere, muß man, um die Patches und Fanpatches zu installieren, auch einen No-CD-Crack benutzen, stimmt das?   Wenn ja - wo bekomme ich den her? Als D&D-Fan habe ich mir die PCGames nur wegen dieser Vollversion gekauft und möchte das Spiel nun auch gerne mal durchzocken.



Sorry, aber die PCGames sollte man sich  generell nicht kaufen, auch nicht wegen den ohnehin nichtfunktionierenden Vollversionen   

Geh an eine Pyramide oder so, da gibts das Game für schon 3€ als patchbare Vollversion und lass das mit den Cracks lieber sein



Spoiler



Zumindest frag hier lieber nicht danach, da rollen sich bei den COs die Fußnägel nach oben


----------



## der-jan (9. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 08.11.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh an eine Pyramide oder so, da gibts das Game für schon 3€ als patchbare Vollversion und lass das mit den Cracks lieber sein


ist das so?  dachte bis jetzt auch die pyramidenversion müsste nach aufspielen von patches (egal ob nun die englischen original oder der deutsche fanpatch) gecrackt werden (ich selbst hatte mir damals halt die englische version wegen dem gedruckten handbuch gekauft  )


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				der-jan am 09.11.2005 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das so?  dachte bis jetzt auch die pyramidenversion müsste nach aufspielen von patches (egal ob nun die englischen original oder der deutsche fanpatch) gecrackt werden (ich selbst hatte mir damals halt die englische version wegen dem gedruckten handbuch gekauft  )



Die Pyramidenversionen sind normalerweise entweder auf dem neusten Stand oder Patchbar, da die CD als Originalcd erkannt wird.

Und was Cracks hier angeht: Links werden nicht geduldet, auch Andeutungen nicht. Allgemein drüber reden dürft ihr von mir aus.

Und das einzige was hier grundsätzlich hilft: Hört auf die PCG wegen der Vollversion zu kaufen, die meisten der VVs der PCG sind ungepatcht und unpatchbar und damit faktisch wertlos. Bei Civ 3 haben sie nen Patch nachgeschoben, aber auch nur weil das Gemecker hier im Forum groß war, bei unbekannteren Spielen wird sowas wahrscheinlich nicht passieren.


----------



## der-jan (9. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Iceman am 09.11.2005 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pyramidenversionen sind normalerweise entweder auf dem neusten Stand oder Patchbar, da die CD als Originalcd erkannt wird.
> 
> Und was Cracks hier angeht: Links werden nicht geduldet, auch Andeutungen nicht. Allgemein drüber reden dürft ihr von mir aus.



mir ging ja nur darum, die deutsche version von toee bekam keine patches von atari,
wird die pyramidenversion nach dem patchen mit den englischen patches halt erkannt oder wird da gemeckert "wrong version" oder so?

die pcg version müßte doch versionsgleich mit der pyramiden version sein


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				der-jan am 09.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ging ja nur darum, die deutsche version von toee bekam keine patches von atari,
> wird die pyramidenversion nach dem patchen mit den englischen patches halt erkannt oder wird da gemeckert "wrong version" oder so?
> 
> die pcg version müßte doch versionsgleich mit der pyramiden version sein



Tut mir leid, dazu weiß ich nichts. Ich besitze lediglich die englische Version von ToEE und diese ist natürlich patchbar 

Inwiefern sich der Umstand, dass keine Patches für die DV existieren auf die Pyramiden Version auswirkt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Solon25 (9. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				der-jan am 09.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wird die pyramidenversion nach dem patchen mit den englischen patches halt erkannt oder wird da gemeckert "wrong version" oder so?


Selbstverständlich muss man nach dem Fanpatch, der ToEE wieder eindeutscht, die CD weiterhin benutzen und dat funzt auch  Selbst ohne den Fanpatch kannste spielen, nur ist das dann ein Deutsch/Englisch Mischmasch was Dich erwartet..

P.S: besitze auch die 1. VK Version, denke ist egal ob die oder Pyramiden Version


----------



## Barbierossa (10. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*

@Iceman: Hhm - ist aber schon etwas seltsam, wenn man nicht mal herausfinden darf hier im Forum, wie man eine Vollversion des Magazins zum Laufen bekommt, oder? Naja gut, dann war das halt die letzte PCGames, die ich mir gekauft habe, denn ich kaufe mir die wirklich nur wegen der Vollversionen. Aber gut zu wissen, daß hier die meisten darin übereinstimmen, daß man lieber die Konkurrenz-Magazine kaufen sollte, wenn man funzende Vollversionen möchte. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## CyclopGraz (10. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



> Yo, hab das gleiche Problem, ich kann nix aufnehmen, was besiegte Gegner hinterlassen haben. Somit ist das Spiel vermutlich nicht lösbar... und falls die PC Games-Version des Spieles nicht zu patchen ist, dann frag ich mich, warum die den Müll überhaupt auf ihre DVD packen... und wieder mal fühlt man sich als Kunde, der ver****t wird und der kein Support bekommt... wie auch bei Gothic II und Arc Arcanum... echt traurig...



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem aber ich hab da einen Trick gefunden:
Du kannst Sachen im Kampfmodus (Rundenmodus) aufnehmen:
Nach dem Kampf (oder auch ohne) Aktiviere den Kampfmodus (Taste c) dann kannst du das Zeug "normal" aufheben (Im Rundenmodus bleiben, solange du noch Bewegungspunkte hast, kannst du auch andere Leichen "besuchen"). Danach einfach wieder raus aus dem KM (ZB mit Runde Beenden (=Leertaste))   Umständlich aber es Funktioniert.

Übrigens: Der Bug scheint mit Service-Pack 2 zusammenzuhängen und tritt meiner Erfahrung nach auch mit der Engl. Version auf. (Hatte Engl. V. spielte SP2 auf und schon war der Ärger da)  

Stellt sich immer noch die Frage wieso die Vollversionen teilweise so verbuggd sind, dass sie nicht lauffähig, oder Unzumutbar sind.


----------



## CyclopGraz (10. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Barbierossa am 10.11.2005 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Iceman: Hhm - ist aber schon etwas seltsam, wenn man nicht mal herausfinden darf hier im Forum, wie man eine Vollversion des Magazins zum Laufen bekommt, oder? Naja gut, dann war das halt die letzte PCGames, die ich mir gekauft habe, denn ich kaufe mir die wirklich nur wegen der Vollversionen. Aber gut zu wissen, daß hier die meisten darin übereinstimmen, daß man lieber die Konkurrenz-Magazine kaufen sollte, wenn man funzende Vollversionen möchte. Danke für den Hinweis!



Das mag für dich eine Alternative sein (Sofern andere Mags die gleiche VW haben) aber andere kaufen die PCG wegen ihres Journalistischen Inhalts und freuen sich über die VW als schöne Dreingabe.

Habe Computerbild Spiele (von der Heftqualität ein Fall für die Geld-zurück-Garantie, *KEIN ROSSI!*), Screenfun (geht eigentlich, aber ich interessiere mich nur für PC-Spiele und Hardware (Im zusammenhang mit einschlägigen Magazinen), *KEIN ROSSI!*) ,Gamepro (Zu Prollig, allein schon die Werbung, *KEIN ROSSI!*), GameStar (ganz gut, von den Tests her schlechter,  Website aber Unbrauchbar,DVD gelegentlich völlig unlesbar!! (und bevor ich jezt irgendwelche Klagen höre: Ich verwende ein BenQ DVD und habe nicht einmal mit Kopiergeschützten Filmen Probleme!), *KEIN ROSSI!*).
Folglich bleibt nur noch PCG.

Und wegen der Vollversion: Die dinger sind min. 2 Jahre alt, die gibts schon Früher als Budget-Version oder bei der Pyramide und da sind sie dann Billiger als das Heft mit Vollversion und man Kriegt auch eine Hülle dazu.


----------



## Achzo (10. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Iceman am 09.11.2005 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das einzige was hier grundsätzlich hilft: Hört auf die PCG wegen der Vollversion zu kaufen, die meisten der VVs der PCG sind ungepatcht und unpatchbar und damit faktisch wertlos.



Die Vollversion gehört mittlerweile einfach zum Heft dazu, man will sie also auch benützen. Nichts anderes ist es doch, wenn Film-DVDs auf Zeitschriften beiliegen, wegen derer man sich das Heft dann kauft.

Es ist doch auch egal, wegen was man es sich letztendlich kauft, so lange das funktioniert. Und das tut es hier scheinbar nicht; ich versteh auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man diese Sache in aller Regelmäßigkeit versauen kann, so langsam muß man entweder Absicht dahinter vermuten oder einfach Unfähigkeit. Beides wäre schlimm.


----------



## Iceman (10. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Barbierossa am 10.11.2005 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Iceman: Hhm - ist aber schon etwas seltsam, wenn man nicht mal herausfinden darf hier im Forum, wie man eine Vollversion des Magazins zum Laufen bekommt, oder?



Solange du legale Möglichkeiten benutzt darfst dus gerne rausfinden  Nur Links etc. zu Cracks müssen wir als Moderatoren hier nunmal unterbinden. Ich denke Protest wie es bei Civ3 passiert ist ist die beste Möglichkeit, aber bei "Nischenspielen" wie ToEE sehe ich da eher wenig Erfolg.


----------



## Iceman (10. November 2005)

*AW: der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Patch Problem)*



			
				Achzo am 10.11.2005 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vollversion gehört mittlerweile einfach zum Heft dazu, man will sie also auch benützen. Nichts anderes ist es doch, wenn Film-DVDs auf Zeitschriften beiliegen, wegen derer man sich das Heft dann kauft.



Darum war meine letzte PCG auch die mit den 14 Tagen konstenlos City of Heroes, da weiß ich das es patchbar ist  Bin mit der PCPP hochzufrieden, die macht praktisch alles besser als die PCG.



			
				Achzo am 10.11.2005 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch auch egal, wegen was man es sich letztendlich kauft, so lange das funktioniert. Und das tut es hier scheinbar nicht; ich versteh auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man diese Sache in aller Regelmäßigkeit versauen kann, so langsam muß man entweder Absicht dahinter vermuten oder einfach Unfähigkeit. Beides wäre schlimm.



Jo, ich weiß auch nicht wer die Entscheidungen was die DVD angeht bei der PCG fällt. Die DVD der Zeitschrift ist im Konkurrenzvergleich so abgrundtief schlecht.


----------

